# Sugarbush 5/3



## 180 (May 2, 2008)

We'll be there, any others?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 2, 2008)

Will be there on Saturday.  Red Patagonia softshell, blue helmet or black vest and blue Sugarbush shirt.


----------



## dmc (May 2, 2008)

Heading up with Ranger Flynn tomorrow..


----------



## powbmps (May 4, 2008)

So how was it?

Hopefully the liquid precip held off for you guys.


----------



## dmc (May 4, 2008)

powbmps said:


> So how was it?
> 
> Hopefully the liquid precip held off for you guys.



Blew it off  - saw it was raining..
Spent the day gathering up camping stuff for tux


----------



## thetrailboss (May 4, 2008)

It sprinkled, but the skiing was great.  Radio Ron and some other Meatheads were there.  Good times...I did see Win.  I think he was bummed by the weather, but the skiing was great.


----------



## awf170 (May 4, 2008)

dmc said:


> Blew it off  - saw it was raining..
> Spent the day gathering up camping stuff for tux




When are you going up?


----------

